# Trek Remedy 2018 - coil conversion



## mudia.pl (Mar 28, 2013)

I own a Trek Remedy 2018 with a stock damper (RockShox Deluxe RT3, RE:aktiv 230 x 57,5 mm) and from the beginning 
I didn't like how it worked. I saw a few photos of conversion to coil shock (Ohlings TTX22, Cane Creek DB and others), but couldn't find many reviews. Is it worth it? Are there any issues? Is there a big difference?
Does any of you have experience in this topic? Perhaps you own one and have a comparison with a stock shock?


----------



## Antimatter (Jan 3, 2018)

Before you go with a coil, if you do a lot of climbing, a Rockshox Super Deluxe is a big upgrade to the reaktiv shock. I also have the same bike (9.8) and same year. Reaktiv really sucks when going DH on repeat hits, the Super Deluxe is very smooth, lighter than a coil and very easy to take care of and tune.

However if you still want a coil shock, Fox DHX2 is a nice upgrade but will take more time to tune. If you want to go with a slightly different size, a DVO Jade X at 230x 60 might be a nice upgrade.


----------

